# Wife Not helping



## braveheart2009 (Mar 25, 2009)

Hi,

If your partner wasn't helping you in finances when going through troubles of finding works etc. I have stated this many of times to her, but she fails to realise the situation. 

What would you do?


----------



## bonbon13 (May 26, 2010)

Hi, Braveheart
When you say your wife is not helping, does that mean she does not work? or do you mean she is not being supportive of your trying to find a job?


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

braveheart is a troll or a research student. This is about his 50th thread asking such questions.


----------



## galaxy (Jun 14, 2010)

Try to understand her side of the issue.


----------



## IRISH13 (Jul 28, 2010)

Could be a troll and a research student.


----------

